# online MFA screenwriting program



## Celine (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I know some might frown on online programs but for right now it is my best option. It is really expensive for me to move right now. With that being said are there any respectable ones out there? I was thinking either National University, Regent University or Sail University. I could not any other ones that were specifically for screenwriting except Academy of Art but someone wrote on this post the industry does not respect them. I understand by talking with a Academy of Art admissions representative I would need to move out there. I wanted to first do an online program and then move to a school. She mentioned that it would not make sense to have two degrees or something like that. I guess you can have as many degrees as you want but it does not guarantee a job. Any advice would be helpful. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## thehamm99 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would HIGHLY recommend you look into the "Ucla professional program in Screenwriting Online."
I completed it last month. It's 9 months long, $4500.

Google it. Check it out.

If you have any questions, ask away...


----------



## Celine (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for your answer. I thought nobody would answer because online schools are probably not looked highly on for film schools. The only thing is I would like an MFA and not just a certificate. Does the program provide that? I have been cautious about certification. How does the industry look at them? What does the industry say about UCLA professional program online? I would like to also attend just a regular school after the online and I looked at reviews but I am confused because even the top schools have negative reviews. Which school is best? AFI only lets you do screenwriting if you are in that program but what if you want to learn other things? Is it true Academy of Art is looked down upon?


----------



## thehamm99 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would agree that most of what I've read and heard is that an online MFA program really isn't worth the cost, and don't have great reputation in the industry.

As far as the UCLA online program, it does have some respect within the industry.

Look at it like this. IF what you write is garbage, it won't matter where you went. The idea by having a good "reputation" is that dropping the name could get you read. Being able to say UCLA as opposed to Full Sail, or New School, would definitely get you more interest from somebody. 

With the UCLA online program I experienced that several of the other writers were a lot less experienced than I was, but the two teachers I had knew their stuff and were working currently in the industry, and their letters of recommendation may help me get in somewhere. But the classes are small and you end up with about half hour each week to focus on your own work. It was the best workshop experience I've had, and I've had about 10 of them. IMO, with what many programs cost, it was worth the $4500 both for the education, and for somebody who's not quite sure about committing the high $$$ to an MFA program, or maybe can't get in yet.

I took the UCLA course as a pre-cursor to MFA, which I will be applying to this fall. I would not do an MFA program online.

Yes, I think it's true that Academy of Art isn't looked at as stellar within the industry (for Screenwriting).

Which school is best? 

First, No online MFA will be best

Best programs in my opinion, ones that I'll apply to...

1. USC
2. UCLA
3. Loyola
4. Texas
5. AFI 
6. Chapman

I put Texas up there because it's fairly cheap and you do summer internships in L.A., and has some respect within the industry.

I left out the prestigious New York schools because I have no interest in New York (but they have some top programs there, I just want to stay west). These are just my opinions, decide for yourself based on research.


----------



## Celine (Jul 27, 2012)

Does the online program for UCLA accept financial aid? I am apprehensive about going to a school that is not online because what if I spent all that money to move there dislike the school and city and need to move someplace else. I do not have that much money. Also I won't know anyone at the school or city. 

Has anyone heard of Global Film School? Is that still around? I found in article about it in 2002 and went to the website but there is only a wallpaper no other information.


----------



## thehamm99 (Jul 27, 2012)

1 - There is not financial aid for the UCLA program. However if you have decent credit you can qualify for a wells fargo program (they list something about it on the ucla website). But you need to come up with the $1500 deposit when you apply.

2 - If you are focusing on doing a Screenwriting MFA online because you are scared to move to a new city and meet new people, I would say Screenwriting probably isn't a career for you. The concerns you mention are normal to have with any major, so I understand your hesitation.

A good idea would be to take a program like the UCLA online program, or if there's another shorter online program that doesn't cost a lot, that would give you some amount of exposure to the craft, the process, the criticism, all of it. If, after that you are in love with Screenwriting, and hell bent on getting an MFA, I have a feeling your hesitations will go away. Otherwise, if your concern about not knowing anybody is enough to dissuade you...you probably don't want it very much.


----------

